# Ka24de vs. Mazda 626 v6



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

Well im opening this forum for braggin rights i was gonna run my 95 Altima GXE Auto. against a 94 Mazda626 v6 Auto. Juss wonderin if i should race him and murder his first car or should i let it be and shrug him off like a bugg on my winshield.
Details-Altima= Ka24de, Heat Shielded intake, and advanced timing 2 degrees, 

626=stock 6 cylinder with a autozone exhaust, cat-back unit replaced(stock)

Juss wonderin if it should be fun or would it be one sided.

Altima Kill List:
1. 97 Honda Civic Auto. Exhaust Intake
2. 99 Honda Civic Ex Auto. Exhaust Intake
3. 95 acura Integra VTec Stick Exhaust Intake
4 99 Mitshubishi Galant, Rolling Start,(Stock)
5. 91 Acura Integra Rs Man. Stock 
6 2005 Kia Optima 2.4 Auto.
7. 95 Toyota Corolla 1.8 Auto.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

It seems like it will be close, based on near even weight and power. You may lose based on the fact that the 626 has about 10 more hp stock but maybe your mods can counter that.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

kick his asss...go 4 it :thumbup:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is this a street race or at a track? street racing is not allowed on our forums.


----------

